# Der geilste FTP-Client :)

## schmidicom

Hallo,

ich habe unter Gentoo nun schon seit Wochen einen brauchbaren grafischen und netten FTP-Client gesucht.

Bin jedoch nie fündig geworden, bis jetzt.   :Laughing: 

Rein zufällig habe ich nun FireFTP gefunden der als addon für Firefox installiert wird und dann auch inerhalb von Firefox genutzt werden kann.

Meiner Meinung nach der geilste FTP-Client seit ich vor einem PC sitze.

Was ist euer Liebling?   :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

FireFTP ftw  :Wink: 

----------

## Disaronno

KFTPGrabber

Ich bin zwar nicht wirklich glücklich mit KFTPGrabber, da er leider gerne abstürzt und ich die Fensterpositionen etwas unglücklich finde, aber er unterstützt alle von mir genutzten Protokolle ohne murren.

----------

## sirro

lftp natürlich

----------

## schmidicom

 *sirro wrote:*   

> lftp natürlich

 

Lftp ist aber nicht grafisch oder?

----------

## sirro

Nö, aber du hast gefragt was unser Liebling ist  :Wink: 

----------

## ScytheMan

ich hoff mal das wxgtk 2.8 bald im tree is und man dann bequem filezilla nehmen kann.

früher hab ich gftp genommen, im moment auch kftpgrabber. stürzt leider beides sehr leicht ab

gegen ein browserplugin sträube ich mich ein wenig

----------

## franzf

Ich verwende einfach nur Konqueror...

Brauch nix anderes. Wenn ich mal Lust auf Abwechslung hab nehm ich auch den krusader.

----------

## tost

Fireftp ist elend langsam (war es zumindest in früheren Versionen)

gftp ist in Ordnung, hatte außer den spontanen Abstürzen bislang noch keine Probleme.

Unter Windows nur Filezilla, mein Liebling !

Grüße

----------

## misterjack

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> FireFTP

 

Fand ich auch mal kewl, ist aber unausgereift und spackt gerne rum. Z.b. uploaded er oft nur fehlerhat bei TLS-only FTP-Servern.

Viel besser ist FileZilla, ab Version 3 auch für Linux.

ebuilds:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=89290 <- Filezilla

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=145884 <- wxGTK-2.8

gftp unterstützt TLS nur halb und wird seit Ewigkeiten nicht weiterentwickelt.

----------

## return13

gerad wo das Thema hier ist - kennt jemand von euch ne möglichkeit bzw. ein Programm um ftp Verzeichnisse rekrusiv aufzulisten? Ideal wäre eine Baumstruktur quasi als Treeview aber bin auch für jeden anderen weg offen...

edit:

achso - sollte pipes untersützen oder etwas wie ein dump befehl haben (lynx like) und ein konsolen prog sein...

----------

## SvenFischer

Endschuldigung wenn ich mal so frage:

Gibt es denn einen Unterschied? Ich nutze Firefox und sehe damit doch auch ftp Verzeichnisse, oder? Auf meine Homepage packe ich die Daten mit dem Konqueror. Ich meine, ich habe mir darüber nie Gedanken gemacht, was daran anders/esser sein könnte.

Also, was macht denn einen guten FTP-Client aus?

----------

## franzf

So was ich bei FileZilla gesehen hab, werden einfach nur die Verbindungsdaten (Username/Passwort/Server/Port/...) gespeichert, welche dann per Bookmark etc. zugänglich sind. Meistens hat man eine zweigeteilte Ansicht Lokaler Dateibaum/FTP-Dateibaum, mit denen man per Copy/Paste oder Knopfdruck Dateien kopieren kann.

Außerdem sieht man unten einen Log mitlaufen.

Da das alles (außer der direkten Anzeige des Logs) auch mein Konqueror kann (Passwörter speichert bei mir kdewallet), brauch ich so ein FTP-Programm nicht  :Smile: 

Da der Konqui aber weitaus mehr Protokolle beherrscht, ist er mir noch viieeel lieber  :Smile:  (z.B. kopieren von Dateien über ssh (fish://) auf eine FTP-Server usw)

----------

## nikaya

Dateiverwaltung und FTP-Client:

Krusader ++

----------

## xraver

Ich benutze meistens Konqueror.

Aber es gibt auch viele ftp-Server die nicht mehr als 1-2 Verbindungen pro Client zulassen - was bei Konqueror problematisch werden kann.

Da nutze ich dann den guten alten MC.

Unter Windows war ich begeisterter Anhänger von LeechFTP.

Leider wird das Tool nicht mehr weiter entwickelt und einen Linux Port gibt es gar nicht.

----------

## schmidicom

Nun das geile an FireFTP finde ich einfach das er für alle Platformen erhältlich ist wo es auch Firefox gibt , was so ziemlich überall sein dürfte.

Und das er langsam sein soll davon habe ich jetzt nichts gemerkt, ging bei mir recht fix. Jedefalls schneller als der interne mist von windoof. Unter Gentoo gibt es natürlich viele alternativen aber wenn ich einen haben kann der überall funktioniert macht mich das restlos glücklich.Last edited by schmidicom on Tue Sep 25, 2007 3:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## l3u

Was ich gerne HÄTTE (nicht, daß es das GEBEN würde) wär ne Qt- und KDE-Version von gftp. Weil prinzipiell ist das bisher der einzige grafische FTP-Client, der mir gefallen hat. Nur wär halt ne kwallet-Anbindung nett, und überhaupt halt Qt ...

----------

